# biting (again)



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Harvey's biting is becoming pretty bad, which leads me to the question: how do you socialize with the biters? he cuddles w/me on my lap, no problem there, but he bites badly when my mom or stepdad try to play with him more actively (doing "walkies," letting him climb on them). any ideas, please?

keeping your hands from his mouth is not enough. yesterday he leaped and bit my mom near the vein on her arm. she has very pronounced veins, so he could've pierced one.

the playpen--he falls asleep in it. not interested.

what if i end up being the only one holding him on my lap?

please advise me because my mother is quite upset.


----------



## karidaluv (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm with you, buddy. I'd like to know, too. Herby's going through quilling and puberty and has become a bad biter. 

what I did learn is that gentle handling and allowing him to roam around instead of cuddle on my arm helps him relax. Baths are his thing, too. Even if he huffs I pick him up and let him roam on me, and then he'll find a spot between my neck and the couch, curl up and fall asleep. The picture below is of him sleeping on my shoulder a week ago. 

I hope you find a way to hold your biter. I read that when they bite, gently pushing in to their bite will release it and it will send them a signal that biting hurts a bit. Other techniques I read about was gentle blowing in their face right when they bite, but lots of people in the forms here do not endorse that because it's negative reinforcement, which some hedgies don't learn from .


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

karidaluv said:


> I'm with you, buddy. I'd like to know, too. Herby's going through quilling and puberty and has become a bad biter.
> 
> what I did learn is that gentle handling and allowing him to roam around instead of cuddle on my arm helps him relax. Baths are his thing, too. Even if he huffs I pick him up and let him roam on me, and then he'll find a spot between my neck and the couch, curl up and fall asleep. The picture below is of him sleeping on my shoulder a week ago.
> 
> I hope you find a way to hold your biter. I read that when they bite, gently pushing in to their bite will release it and it will send them a signal that biting hurts a bit. Other techniques I read about was gentle blowing in their face right when they bite, but lots of people in the forms here do not endorse that because it's negative reinforcement, which some hedgies don't learn from .


my mother refuses to hold him now, period, because he couldn't have burst her vein.


----------



## MeAmandaTee (Aug 9, 2010)

maybe he thinks shes food? lol thats why my hedgie bites is when i have the scent of his food on my fingers he doesnt bite hard tho. or if i use a sweet smelling soap it'l be "lick lick lick BITE!" lol get one of ur shirts thats been worn and tell her to hold him in that maybe it'll make him feel more comfortable?


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

people! i said in my post that Harvey almost burst a vein. he draws blood. not nips.


----------



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

fracturedcircle said:


> people! i said in my post that Harvey almost burst a vein. he draws blood. not nips.


I don't have any advice, but I'd like to offer my sympathy. I know how much a real biter can hurt. Pepper only nips me now, but when I first got him he was so upset from his previous home that I received quite a few blood drawing bites, as did my boyfriend. I remember the first time he bit me that hard I literally sat down and cried because it hurt and because I thought he hated me, haha. The only thing I can suggest is time, because that's all it took with Pepper. I know that's probably not what you want to hear since it's obviously dangerous for your mother and just plain no fun, but I never figured anything out. Hopefully someone else will have a suggestion. Best of luck with the little guy, I really commend you for taking everything in stride with him, I know a lot of people would just give up. He's very lucky to be with someone like you.


----------



## E-Che & Tonja (Jun 30, 2010)

Well i do know one thing... but it is a training aid for dogs and other animals to stop chewing, but you could try it.....

http://www.petco.com/product/6433/Fooey ... g-Aid.aspx


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

http://hedgehogvalley.com/biting.html


----------



## karidaluv (Jul 26, 2010)

E-Che & Tonja said:


> Well i do know one thing... but it is a training aid for dogs and other animals to stop chewing, but you could try it.....
> 
> http://www.petco.com/product/6433/Fooey ... g-Aid.aspx


I'm not sure if the extract is okay for them, but it contains grapefruit skin extract. I doubt it will really do damage to them if it's just sprayed, but thought I'd put the info here.

Fooey's extremely bitter taste comes from grapefruit skin extract and the herb known as "The King of Bitters". These all natural active ingredients deliver a safe, effective and powerful deterrent to destructive chewing, biting & licking behaviors.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

fracturedcircle said:


> http://hedgehogvalley.com/biting.html


I'm sorry you (& your Mom!) are having this issue with Harvey. I know it's very distressing to you. I read the above website. What do you think? I don't have any helpful ideas. Just consolation.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

PJM said:


> fracturedcircle said:
> 
> 
> > http://hedgehogvalley.com/biting.html
> ...


Antigone is a reliable one, so i think it's worth trying.

other than that, i spoke on the phone with Kelly Williams and we decided that i should handle Harvey solo for a while.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

it's ok if he rejects everyone 'cause he'll still have me. exotic pets are for adults, period. i just get so upset when my mom asks me what to do 'cause i am "the hedgie master" in the family and i am just as frustrated as she is.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Quigley bites the same way; hard, fast and draws blood. I'm actually lucky though because he is missing his vampire teeth so it could be way worse. I have to be careful when I handle him because if any of my exposed skin is near him at all it will be stabbed to death with razor sharp quills and then bitten. He managed to grab my armpit once and chomped so hard he had me in tears. 

If your mom wants to handle your hedgie without the danger of bleeding to death she should wear a sweatshirt. Something thick so that he won't bite through the sleeves. She can pull the sleeves down over her hands to pick him up and then once he is settled in her lap he might be less likely to bite. 

To me it sounds like Harvey is biting because he is being possessive of you. Does he only bite her when you are already holding him? Maybe he just wants to stay with you and not be taken away. If this is the case I bet that over time the biting will subside if your Mom is the one that takes him out of the cage holds him for a while and then passes him to you.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

hedgielover said:


> To me it sounds like Harvey is biting because he is being possessive of you. Does he only bite her when you are already holding him? Maybe he just wants to stay with you and not be taken away. If this is the case I bet that over time the biting will subside if your Mom is the one that takes him out of the cage holds him for a while and then passes him to you.


you know, that's actually something my mom believes to be true. when he's out on the couch, he just starts climbing up "my" side (i sit at my cpu by the couch), kinda trying to get to me. i am impressed by your insight!

the past two days were good. no dramas.

for what it's worth (not a lot, considering that my experience with hedgies is very limited), i have a gut feeling that Harvey is not an incorrigible biter. just a gut feeling.


----------



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

Sounds like Harvey is one of those one-person hedgies. I feel sorry for your mom  
I hope that's just a phase Harvey's going through.


----------

